# Zert oiler



## dlane (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi all, my supermax mill has zert fittings on the knee , the one shot lines were cut by po and grease zert's installed. Trying to find a way to pump way oil into grease zerts, don't really want to use a leaky grease gun 
Wonder how much pressure it takes to get oil past the ball in a grease zert , are they all the same ?.
Thinking of the receiver from a grease gun attached to something that supply's enough pressure, and won't leak, Bridgeport sells one $20. Plastic 
Any ideas 
Thanks


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 19, 2017)

Here's a thread on PM that might help.  
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/oil-gun-zerk-fitings-198570/


I think the oiler they're talking about is a Reiling with interchangeable tips, including one for Zerk fittings.
https://www.jensputzier.com/reilang/reilang-oilers/?p=1


----------



## cathead (Feb 19, 2017)

I would remove the Zerk fittings, probably blow out the lines with air and then something like WD-40 spray, then more air
and install some type of oilers, Gits Oilers come to mind.  It might be just as easy to replumb in the lines as it was set up 
previously and it would be original.


----------



## MBuechle (Feb 19, 2017)

I use the Bridgeport one, it works very well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 19, 2017)

These work well but do not hold very much oil:
http://www.icai-online.com/push-n-lube-oiler.html

Edit: $19.50 for the oiler, $15.23 UPS shipping to my address...


----------



## Quattroclick (Feb 19, 2017)

I got an el-cheapo disposable push grease gun off of eBay, $8.00 delivered.  I took the cap off, in spite of it being disposable, I cleaned out all the grease and put in way oil.  Works fine until I can replace the seals in a zerk oil can that I have laying around.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> These work well but do not hold very much oil:
> http://www.icai-online.com/push-n-lube-oiler.html
> 
> Edit: $19.50 for the oiler, $15.23 UPS shipping to my address...




Yup, I have one of these as well. Works great and no mess.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 20, 2017)

I use a Harbor Freight grease gun converted to oil.  I had ongoing problems with it leaking oil out the bottom of the tube where the rod originally came out.  My third iteration of it was to cut the tube down to 6" long, and made a snug fitting 3/4" thick aluminum plug for it with two o-ring grooves in it.  That was the end of the reservoir leak, and the shorter barrel is easier to work with.  It still gives off a few drops of oil from the pump rod after each use, but I can live with that, store it with the tube resting in a coffee can.


----------



## dlane (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks all, going to try converting a small 8" grease gun , braze holes in tube, add o ring grove to piston. I'll get a couple pics later.


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 20, 2017)

I like the zerk type fittings I put on my mill as opposed to the ball oilers that came on it.  I found a German made push oiler made for zerks and it is perfect, no leaks, runs, or drips.  If you would like I can go back and find the manufactures name == Jack


----------



## dlane (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks Jack, I have seen the Bridgeport German ones I'm sure they work fine , 
May end up going that route if I can't get the gun to work , but I think I can ,


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi all, finally unburied my torch and brazed up the end where the rod and air hole was ,put way oil in it and no leeks , works to good , had oil coming out of my mill knee ways from top to bottom . I figured ied flush them out real good with fresh oil. I was pulling the wipers off and squirting oil down them .


The nozzle articulates by pulling the sleeve back . Of corse I hold it upside down,So far no leeks.


----------

